# annoyed at hair stylist



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

a few months ago I had my longer hair cut short but one section of the top left longer to be swept to one side. Somewhat worn asymmetrical in a way . I really liked it. I thought stylist would do the same thing. She didn't. She cut the long section even with the rest. I'm so mad. I can't put it back, and had 8 weeks of that piece growing out longer and now it's gone. It was the whole purpose of the haircut . Now it's just blah short . I want to scream. Next time I'll pin that section up and tell her not to touch it.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I hate having to get my hair cut.One time it was so bad,I cried,and that ain't me.I didn't get it cut for 10 years,it got all the way to my rear end and was a pain in the neck.I finally went to get it cut but the stylist refused to cut it.She thought I'd regret it.She didn't know the grief it was causing me.Another lady cut it for me and I bet I lost at least 5 lbs.Now it's back in a pony tail for the summer and I'll get it cut in Sept.One good thing,Sem,at least it will grow back eventually and it's nice and short for the summer.....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You should just keep your hair long. I know it will grow back, but my daughter is coming next week and I was excited about her seeing my haircut and now it's JUST A HAIRCUT!!!!!


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> a few months ago I had my longer hair cut short but one section of the top left longer to be swept to one side. Somewhat worn asymmetrical in a way . I really liked it. I thought stylist would do the same thing. She didn't. She cut the long section even with the rest. I'm so mad. I can't put it back, and had 8 weeks of that piece growing out longer and now it's gone. It was the whole purpose of the haircut . Now it's just blah short . I want to scream. Next time I'll pin that section up and tell her not to touch it.


One time I walked into a "hair salon" because my barber was not around at that time. I asked the lady if she knew how to cut a flat top which I always had. She claimed,"Of course!" After I sat in the chair, she came toward me with a big, flat comb in one hand and clippers in the other. I told her I appreciate it but I can't have you cut my hair. She acted as if I didn't know what I was talking about, but explained a flat top must be cut free hand because not every head is perfectly round. The wide flat comb offers a false sense of security for a bad cut. Only old timers know how to cut a flat top. Believe it or not, it is a lost art and the good old barbershop is hard to find for men in many areas these days.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for that! I wonder if we ever trust someone with the most noticeable thing seen on people.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I have yet to find a barber in Jacksonville that can keep my side burns even. One is always cut shorter than the other. Maybe my head is lop sided or something?
When I get home I always have to "even up" one side or the other. I'm going to have to tell the barber(s) to make sure they're evened up.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Times are changing and so are hair styles.When I get mine cut,I go to the feathered look because my hair is thick and curly/wavey and won't lay right any other way.I've been wearing that style for more than 35 years and even the stylists my age very seldom get it right but last year I found a new shop and stylist that can give me what I want.Haircuts are $7.99 and I always tip her $10 so she remembers me and my style.Still cheap considering salon prices.I got my haircut 3 times last year,taking more off each time.I'll see her in Sept....


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm so glad that my daughter is a beautician and, I might add, very good at what she does...


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

nannypattyrn said:


> I'm so glad that my daughter is a beautician and, I might add, very good at what she does...


Must be nice!!!I'm jealous!!!


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I swear, one of these days, I'm gunna order a Flobee and never pay someone ever again to cut my hair.

https://www.flowbee.com/


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I swear, one of these days, I'm gunna order a Flobee and never pay someone ever again to cut my hair.

https://www.flowbee.com/


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

A glorified bowl cut, LOL

Thing is, part of a hair cut/style is cutting the hair, the other part is trimming the "frame" or outer edge all the way around to make "sense" of the haircut.


----------



## Feathered (Apr 10, 2017)

I've worked in a salon or day spa for over 25 years. There are great and horrible, same as every other profession. Flat tops are tough to cut and stylists aren't trained to cut them so unless they've taken a advanced class you'll wanna keep looking. Thank goodness hair grows, ask someone with nice hair for their stylists business card.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

True. Mine is very good. She does a great job. But I think she forgot what style I had from last time, or did an oops!. It won't happen again, LOL


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The last time I went to a salon was 10 years ago. The stylist burnt my hair by leaving the color in to long, then blamed me . I haven't been to a salon since. I cut it and color it myself.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow. It's hard to get someone you like. Or trust.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah, she was good till she screwed up, blaming me was wrong. I didn't hear the timer go off. After a while I asked her if the dye was in to long and that's when she realized she didn't hear the timer.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sounds like she screwed up. Some need to remember that people come to them for hair improvement and they are not free of responsibility.


----------



## Feathered (Apr 10, 2017)

That's odd, the color I use oxidizes and stops working. Has to be left on at least a certain time but can be left on longer without issues. Lightener (bleach) however can definitely ruin your hair if left on to long. Sorry to hear you had such a poor experience.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm 52 and have never colored my hair or got perms but I've been thinking about it.My hair is very healthy compared to my 26 y o daughter who colors hers every other week,her hair feels like a horse's tail.The gray is coming in and I'm not ready for it but I don't want to assault my long locks.So,do I just go gray and look old or do I try to cheat time with chemicals in a box?The grays are all kinky and stiff but the brown is soft and shiny.Decisions,decisions.....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

If you don't want the gray, color. I found that my hair got damaged with coloring and perming together. So I color but not perm. Try a color closest to your own. The best my hair has felt is with using Clairol Perfect 10, but they stopped making my color. So Loreal Preference I feel leaves my hair feeling healthier than with the others


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

CQ, I colored my hair for years. Gladly my daughter is great hairstylist and colorist, but she's extremely busy. My hair finally got so grey that the color didn't last but 3 weeks. She finally helped me get it completely grey and I will actually like it. Grey is somewhat of a fad right now. My hair is really more white than grey. I wouldn't mess with coloring it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You're right, Patty. You have a good gray, and there are always shampoos to keep the yellow away if need be.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you, Karen! I have shampoo just for yellowing, but I don't use it often because it makes my scalp itch.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

What's with the "yellowing"?I've never heard of that.Is my hair going gray and yellow?!?!It's worse than I thought.Working in nursing homes most of my life I've seen the results of chemicals on hair but things were different back then and the products are suppose to be improved nowadays.So many elderly women would have thin brittle hair which I assume was from coloring/perms.It scared me.I don't do make-up,either.I went out with a friend one time.She put all this make-up on.She was gorgeous and I was jealous.When we woke up the next morning,all the make-up was rubbed off and she looked absolutely horrible.Right then I decided I wanted to look the same at night and in the morning.No make-up didn't stop anything and I think of all the money I haven't spent.I'm a "reality" person,take me as I am or don't take me at all.I got better things to do,like worming chickens.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

My DD said it was the minerals in the water that causes the yellowish color and that is what the shampoo for grey hair combats. I get mine at our Sally beauty supply.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Older hair and less female hormones tend to make our hair finer and dryer looking.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm always fighting the yellow. I do blond but it tends to fade to yellow which I hate. So I do use an ash color to get back on track.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I think I'm just gonna suck it up and stay au natural.The gray will go better with the wrinkles that are also popping up anyway


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have always been a minimalist with makeup. I could have worn more eye makeup but i just used mascara. I've had an assortment of hair-do's but the best was always long and straight and put up with a claw-comb. Those were the days. I miss being younger. But then I don't. Life is like that. Now my grandkids are taller than my daughter. Sheesh.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I still wear my hair up with a claw comb or short banana clip, straight or slicked back, whatever I'm in the mood for when I 'm getting ready for the day.


----------



## Feathered (Apr 10, 2017)

CQ you might want to consider low lights to blend the grey without coloring all of your hair. A few greys might remain depending on how much grey you have naturally.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's a good idea. My grandaughter has red hair and wants some blue "hi lites". My daughter is not happy. I reminded her about all she did with her hair at that age, like "eggplant" which was slightly purple.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

If I were to color my hair I would want blue highlights.I think it really looks good with dark brown hair.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Really? Like a dark blue?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah,it would be dark brown with dark blue highlights.IF I were to color my hair,that's what I'd do-something unnatural.


----------

